# A Couple of Snow Goose hunting Questions



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for input on a couple of different questions. I have 10 dozen or so silosocks and roughly 20-25 dozen nice northwinds. What do you guys use for motion, meaning what kind and how many flyers should I get and use? Do you have opinions on snow magnets, silosock flappers, reel wings, or other kites?

Also, when you set up the decoys, do you use a vast "salt and pepper" look, or do you try to keep snows with snows and blues with blues?

Thanks.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

salt and pepper--duplicate what you see.

reel wings, heard too much negtive and too fragile.

Flagging like just for Honkers works too.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> reel wings, heard too much negtive and too fragile.


They are worthless....if you are looking at buying some....slap yourself in the face and go buy more sillosocks!!!

You really don't want to many fliers as your spread will look like it is hovering 2'-4' off the gorund.

If you have about 10 doz silos i would put about 4-5 fliers and use a couple of flags.

Good Luck!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

2-3 flyers wont hurt a smaller spread. Like was said, stay away from reel-wings, guys either love em, or hate em, with the majority hating them.
I never liked magnets either, but have heard alot of good things about the silosock flyers.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

sillosock flyers look awesome and the birds really focus on them. I ran 4 last year with a spread about the same size as yours and it worked well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's interesting how many birds finish on the flyers then without. I ran just one flyer a couple mornings in Sask. this fall. I put it right in the middle of the landing zone and we did land some literally within a few feet. I have good video footage...I wish I had it with me to show an example...maybe soon.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a good question for you guys that do use the flyers? Where in the spread do you usually put them? Front, back, close to the blinds, behind the blinds, in a small group looking like they are landing.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a rotary machine. Do you run the one from the silosocks guys, or do you run the Cabelas' Vortex?


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

Rex, The 2 Cabelas Vortex I owned both had motor troubles when using a SS Flyer. Not sure if the "new improved" model is better.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

never used the rotary machines but we run 5 sillosock fliers in our group with a mixture of sillosocks, northwinds and shells which total about 500 and did pretty good


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I ran them as a small group trying to land on the upwind side trying to land in the kill hole. Like a spinner for ducks, put them where you want the birds to finish.


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

Duckbuster434,

or anyone else...can you tell me what the rods are made of on the rotary machine..?? they appear to be fiberglass but its hard to tell from pictures..?? thanks


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

If i were running your spread i would use 4 or 5 ss flyers. We used ours last spring on large steel poles (cheap at any metal shop) up to 10 feet tall. We normally put most of our flyers in the kill hole and leave 2 to put over the blinds. This year we will be running 65 doz ssocks and 8 or 9 flyers.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow that spred is amazing!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MMMMM SHeet water!!


----------

